# Problem With Router Ports- GAME LAAG



## Arnab (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, 
I am having a typical problem with my internet . 
Its been 4 months that I am facing an issue of game lag with FIFA 13 . I have reported and sent them all the log files of the test they have put me through. 

Now EA Customer Support is saying I have to open some UDP and TCP Ports of my router. This is ridiculous, I dont have any router. 
I am using Reliance Broadband Connection which directly plug in to my Ethernet Port , thereby connecting me with there nearby common Router or whatever you say.  

How Can I manage to open those ports? Should i Tell the customer support ? I dont think they will do this,

Give me some sugestion. 

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

as far as i know no isp block any port.if you are using reliance & no router at home then you are using their metro ethernet connection type(newer but not available in all areas) & not adsl type which needs router.check that these ports are open in your windows firewall/internet security software.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> as far as i know no isp block any port.if you are using reliance & no router at home then you are using their metro ethernet connection type(newer but not available in all areas) & not adsl type which needs router.check that these ports are open in your windows firewall/internet security software.



Thanks very much for the info. This means i have a chance to solve , a bit of hope atleast. 

Can you please tell the procedure to open  ports. I have there numbers , both TCP and UDP

thanks


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 30, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Thanks very much for the info. This means i have a chance to solve , a bit of hope atleast.
> 
> Can you please tell the procedure to open  ports. I have there numbers , both TCP and UDP
> 
> thanks


Open a port in Windows Firewall
Open a port in Windows Firewall
How to Open a Port in the Windows 7 Firewall - For Dummies


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

for windows firewall see the above post.for internet security suite check in its help for detailed instructions.


----------



## Arnab (Feb 19, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Open a port in Windows Firewall
> Open a port in Windows Firewall
> How to Open a Port in the Windows 7 Firewall - For Dummies



I have opened the ports as being  stated on this posts. But still also I am having this lag. WHAT TO DO?  I am really frustrated now as i cant play the game. 
Anyone knows how to see whether The Ports, TCP and UDP are opened or not ?  The game still lags....

Please help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2013)

game lag mainly depends on ping times & as far as i know reliance has poor ping times for lag free online gaming on a distant server.if port is the issue then you won't even get connected let alone play.


----------



## Arnab (Feb 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> game lag mainly depends on ping times & as far as i know reliance has poor ping times for lag free online gaming on a distant server.if port is the issue then you won't even get connected let alone play.


Ya you are right, ping times are really bad . 

Hm. So what connection is better for online play? 

Our Indian Internet SErvice Providers are this much bad?

GOD!! WHAT A CRAPPY PING TEST .. IS THIS REAL!!! 
Check-


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2013)

no major indian isp has good ping times although airtel according to many has best ping times among major providers.you have to check with other online gamers to know how good airtel is.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Hello,
> I am having a typical problem with my internet .
> Its been 4 months that I am facing an issue of game lag with FIFA 13 . I have reported and sent them all the log files of the test they have put me through.
> 
> ...


Go here: Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test

Now test pings to various servers around the world, and report.

Seems you already did it, and yes, this is the grim condition of Indian ISPs, specially BSNL etc, go with Locals for a try, like Alliance etc, or else go for Airtel, they are best for online gaming.

I have heard that Alliance pings are very good, for online gaming.


----------



## Arnab (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Go here: Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test
> 
> Now test pings to various servers around the world, and report.
> 
> ...



Ok , So if This is the case . 
Can Anybody tell me what to do? 

Should i leave the reliance and go for other ISPs? 
Which ISPs are good for gaming , can anybody tell me ? Airtel as you all are saying is very good, but pricing is too high as i checked their plans. 
Will I get Aliance in Kolkata, rather in Howrah?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Ok , So if This is the case .
> Can Anybody tell me what to do?
> 
> Should i leave the reliance and go for other ISPs?
> ...


Ask your local cable TV wallah who is the provider of broadband via cable lines, and yes, I know a few guys who use alliance, all of them have good pings, the worst pings are the specialty of BSNL unlimited plans(limited plans get better pings).


----------

